# UK HMRC Phone Scam



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

I appreciate this is a PT forum, but in case there are members in the UK viewing, please be aware that there is a new (to me, anyway) scam going round.
You get an automated message purporting to be from the Inland Revenue. When you speak to a (Indian) person, they say they are from the HMRC and it's about your outstanding tax bill. You're told that there's an arrest warrant with the police.
VERY professional...I rang the police and Action Fraud. It's been doing the rounds for a year and terrifying until you get a grip and start asking questions, when she hung up. 
Just to warn you all and if I'm not the last person to be aware of it, please pass on this warning.


----------



## Maggy Dampier (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks for that. No doubt the bogus Microsoft guys are branching out.


----------

